# 91st Academy Awards



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 23, 2019)

​*
ACTOR IN A LEADING ROLE
*
*NOMINEES*

*CHRISTIAN BALE*
Vice
*BRADLEY COOPER*
A Star Is Born
*WILLEM DAFOE*
At Eternity's Gate
*RAMI MALEK*
Bohemian Rhapsody
*VIGGO MORTENSEN*
Green Book

*ACTOR IN A SUPPORTING ROLE*

*NOMINEES*

*MAHERSHALA ALI*
Green Book
*ADAM DRIVER*
BlacKkKlansman
*SAM ELLIOTT*
A Star Is Born
*RICHARD E. GRANT*
Can You Ever Forgive Me?
*SAM ROCKWELL*
Vice

*ACTRESS IN A LEADING ROLE*

*NOMINEES*

*YALITZA APARICIO*
Roma
*GLENN CLOSE*
The Wife
*OLIVIA COLMAN*
The Favourite
*LADY GAGA*
A Star Is Born
*MELISSA MCCARTHY*
Can You Ever Forgive Me?

*ACTRESS IN A SUPPORTING ROLE*

*NOMINEES*

*AMY ADAMS*
Vice
*MARINA DE TAVIRA*
Roma
*REGINA KING*
If Beale Street Could Talk
*EMMA STONE*
The Favourite
*RACHEL WEISZ*
The Favourite

*ANIMATED FEATURE FILM*

*NOMINEES*

*INCREDIBLES 2*
Brad Bird, John Walker and Nicole Paradis Grindle
*ISLE OF DOGS*
Wes Anderson, Scott Rudin, Steven Rales and Jeremy Dawson
*MIRAI*
Mamoru Hosoda and Yuichiro Saito
*RALPH BREAKS THE INTERNET*
Rich Moore, Phil Johnston and Clark Spencer
*SPIDER-MAN: INTO THE SPIDER-VERSE*
Bob Persichetti, Peter Ramsey, Rodney Rothman, Phil Lord and Christopher Miller

*CINEMATOGRAPHY*

*NOMINEES*

*COLD WAR*
Łukasz Żal
*THE FAVOURITE*
Robbie Ryan
*NEVER LOOK AWAY*
Caleb Deschanel
*ROMA*
Alfonso Cuarón
*A STAR IS BORN*
Matthew Libatique

*COSTUME DESIGN*

*NOMINEES*

*THE BALLAD OF BUSTER SCRUGGS*
Mary Zophres
*BLACK PANTHER*
Ruth Carter
*THE FAVOURITE*
Sandy Powell
*MARY POPPINS RETURNS*
Sandy Powell
*MARY QUEEN OF SCOTS*
Alexandra Byrne

*DIRECTING*

*NOMINEES*

*BLACKKKLANSMAN*
Spike Lee
*COLD WAR*
Paweł Pawlikowski
*THE FAVOURITE*
Yorgos Lanthimos
*ROMA*
Alfonso Cuarón
*VICE*
Adam McKay

*DOCUMENTARY (FEATURE)*

*NOMINEES*

*FREE SOLO*
Elizabeth Chai Vasarhelyi, Jimmy Chin, Evan Hayes and Shannon Dill
*HALE COUNTY THIS MORNING, THIS EVENING*
RaMell Ross, Joslyn Barnes and Su Kim
*MINDING THE GAP*
Bing Liu and Diane Quon
*OF FATHERS AND SONS*
Talal Derki, Ansgar Frerich, Eva Kemme and Tobias N. Siebert
*RBG*
Betsy West and Julie Cohen

*DOCUMENTARY (SHORT SUBJECT)*

*NOMINEES*

*BLACK SHEEP*
Ed Perkins and Jonathan Chinn
*END GAME*
Rob Epstein and Jeffrey Friedman
*LIFEBOAT*
Skye Fitzgerald and Bryn Mooser
*A NIGHT AT THE GARDEN*
Marshall Curry
*PERIOD. END OF SENTENCE.*
Rayka Zehtabchi and Melissa Berton

*FILM EDITING*

*NOMINEES*

*BLACKKKLANSMAN*
Barry Alexander Brown
*BOHEMIAN RHAPSODY*
John Ottman
*THE FAVOURITE*
Yorgos Mavropsaridis
*GREEN BOOK*
Patrick J. Don Vito
*VICE*
Hank Corwin

*FOREIGN LANGUAGE FILM*

*NOMINEES*

*CAPERNAUM*
Lebanon
*COLD WAR*
Poland
*NEVER LOOK AWAY*
Germany
*ROMA*
Mexico
*SHOPLIFTERS*
Japan

*MAKEUP AND HAIRSTYLING*

*NOMINEES*

*BORDER*
Göran Lundström and Pamela Goldammer
*MARY QUEEN OF SCOTS*
Jenny Shircore, Marc Pilcher and Jessica Brooks
*VICE*
Greg Cannom, Kate Biscoe and Patricia Dehaney

*MUSIC (ORIGINAL SCORE)*

*NOMINEES*

*BLACK PANTHER*
Ludwig Goransson
*BLACKKKLANSMAN*
Terence Blanchard
*IF BEALE STREET COULD TALK*
Nicholas Britell
*ISLE OF DOGS*
Alexandre Desplat
*MARY POPPINS RETURNS*
Marc Shaiman

*MUSIC (ORIGINAL SONG)*

*NOMINEES*

*ALL THE STARS*
from Black Panther; Music by Kendrick Lamar, Mark “Sounwave” Spears and Anthony “Top Dawg” Tiffith; Lyric by Kendrick Lamar, SZA and Anthony “Top Dawg” Tiffith
*I'LL FIGHT*
from RBG; Music and Lyric by Diane Warren
*THE PLACE WHERE LOST THINGS GO*
from Mary Poppins Returns; Music by Marc Shaiman; Lyric by Scott Wittman and Marc Shaiman
*SHALLOW*
from A Star Is Born; Music and Lyric by Lady Gaga, Mark Ronson, Anthony Rossomando and Andrew Wyatt
*WHEN A COWBOY TRADES HIS SPURS FOR WINGS*
from The Ballad of Buster Scruggs; Music and Lyric by Gillian Welch and David Rawlings

*BEST PICTURE*

*NOMINEES*

*BLACK PANTHER*
Kevin Feige, Producer
*BLACKKKLANSMAN*
Sean McKittrick, Jason Blum, Raymond Mansfield, Jordan Peele and Spike Lee, Producers
*BOHEMIAN RHAPSODY*
Graham King, Producer
*THE FAVOURITE*
Ceci Dempsey, Ed Guiney, Lee Magiday and Yorgos Lanthimos, Producers
*GREEN BOOK*
Jim Burke, Charles B. Wessler, Brian Currie, Peter Farrelly and Nick Vallelonga, Producers
*ROMA*
Gabriela Rodríguez and Alfonso Cuarón, Producers
*A STAR IS BORN*
Bill Gerber, Bradley Cooper and Lynette Howell Taylor, Producers
*VICE*
Dede Gardner, Jeremy Kleiner, Adam McKay and Kevin Messick, Producers

*PRODUCTION DESIGN*

*NOMINEES*

*BLACK PANTHER*
Production Design: Hannah Beachler; Set Decoration: Jay Hart
*THE FAVOURITE*
Production Design: Fiona Crombie; Set Decoration: Alice Felton
*FIRST MAN*
Production Design: Nathan Crowley; Set Decoration: Kathy Lucas
*MARY POPPINS RETURNS*
Production Design: John Myhre; Set Decoration: Gordon Sim
*ROMA*
Production Design: Eugenio Caballero; Set Decoration: Bárbara Enríquez

*SHORT FILM (ANIMATED)*

*NOMINEES*

*ANIMAL BEHAVIOUR*
Alison Snowden and David Fine
*BAO*
Domee Shi and Becky Neiman-Cobb
*LATE AFTERNOON*
Louise Bagnall and Nuria González Blanco
*ONE SMALL STEP*
Andrew Chesworth and Bobby Pontillas
*WEEKENDS*
Trevor Jimenez

*SHORT FILM (LIVE ACTION)*

*NOMINEES*

*DETAINMENT*
Vincent Lambe and Darren Mahon
*FAUVE*
Jeremy Comte and Maria Gracia Turgeon
*MARGUERITE*
Marianne Farley and Marie-Hélène Panisset
*MOTHER*
Rodrigo Sorogoyen and María del Puy Alvarado
*SKIN*
Guy Nattiv and Jaime Ray Newman

*SOUND EDITING*

*NOMINEES*

*BLACK PANTHER*
Benjamin A. Burtt and Steve Boeddeker
*BOHEMIAN RHAPSODY*
John Warhurst and Nina Hartstone
*FIRST MAN*
Ai-Ling Lee and Mildred Iatrou Morgan
*A QUIET PLACE*
Ethan Van der Ryn and Erik Aadahl
*ROMA*
Sergio Díaz and Skip Lievsay

*SOUND MIXING*

*NOMINEES*

*BLACK PANTHER*
Steve Boeddeker, Brandon Proctor and Peter Devlin
*BOHEMIAN RHAPSODY*
Paul Massey, Tim Cavagin and John Casali
*FIRST MAN*
Jon Taylor, Frank A. Montaño, Ai-Ling Lee and Mary H. Ellis
*ROMA*
Skip Lievsay, Craig Henighan and José Antonio García
*A STAR IS BORN*
Tom Ozanich, Dean Zupancic, Jason Ruder and Steve Morrow

*VISUAL EFFECTS*

*NOMINEES*

*AVENGERS: INFINITY WAR*
Dan DeLeeuw, Kelly Port, Russell Earl and Dan Sudick
*CHRISTOPHER ROBIN*
Christopher Lawrence, Michael Eames, Theo Jones and Chris Corbould
*FIRST MAN*
Paul Lambert, Ian Hunter, Tristan Myles and J.D. Schwalm
*READY PLAYER ONE*
Roger Guyett, Grady Cofer, Matthew E. Butler and David Shirk
*SOLO: A STAR WARS STORY*
Rob Bredow, Patrick Tubach, Neal Scanlan and Dominic Tuohy

*WRITING (ADAPTED SCREENPLAY)*

*NOMINEES*

*THE BALLAD OF BUSTER SCRUGGS*
Written by Joel Coen & Ethan Coen
*BLACKKKLANSMAN*
Written by Charlie Wachtel & David Rabinowitz and Kevin Willmott & Spike Lee
*CAN YOU EVER FORGIVE ME?*
Screenplay by Nicole Holofcener and Jeff Whitty
*IF BEALE STREET COULD TALK*
Written for the screen by Barry Jenkins
*A STAR IS BORN*
Screenplay by Eric Roth and Bradley Cooper & Will Fetters

*WRITING (ORIGINAL SCREENPLAY)*

*NOMINEES*

*THE FAVOURITE*
Written by Deborah Davis and Tony McNamara
*FIRST REFORMED*
Written by Paul Schrader
*GREEN BOOK*
Written by Nick Vallelonga, Brian Currie, Peter Farrelly
*ROMA*
Written by Alfonso Cuarón
*VICE*
Written by Adam McKay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> ​*
> ACTOR IN A LEADING ROLE
> *
> *NOMINEES*
> ...


My picks in bold.


----------



## JFF (Feb 24, 2019)

It will be interesting.

My pics,

*Best actor*

- CHRISTIAN BALE
I did not see the movie.

- BRADLEY COOPER
Nope, never.

- WILLEM DAFOE
It was ok.

RAMI MALEK
I liked his performance, but I cannot imagine him winning.

- VIGGO MORTENSEN
A really great performance.

Hence not really sure. I liked Mortensen the most. But it is a hard pick. I assume Bale was great as always.

*Supporting Actor*

MAHERSHALA ALI without any doubt.

For the female actors. I have not seen Roma or Vice. The rest was pretty disappointing. I cannot really estimate the other nominees.

For *Best Picture*, there seems to be much hype for ROMA (which i did not saw yet). I think Green Book would be very deserving.


----------



## JFF (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> My picks in bold.



Black Panther best picture 

And Sam Elliott will not win it. Mahershala Ali cannot be matched this year. I am certain. But we see.

Have you seen the "Green Book" ?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> Black Panther best picture
> 
> And Sam Elliott will not win it. Mahershala Ali cannot be matched this year. I am certain. But we see.
> 
> Have you seen the "Green Book" ?


BP is gonna be the first Marvel or Superhero movie to do it I'm telling you

Yes.  I wasn't that impressed.  Especially considering how talented Mahershala Ali is.


----------



## JFF (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> BP is gonna be the first Marvel or Superhero movie to do it I'm telling you
> 
> Yes.  I wasn't that impressed.  Especially considering how talented Mahershala Ali is.



I really doubt it  For Mahershala Ali -- we see, its a bet


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 24, 2019)

Even if BR doesn't win anything, I'm glad Queen are going to open the event.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Regina King was great, so I can't call her beating Rachel Weisz a snub.  Congrats on her first Oscar.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

GG Regina


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

I know nothing about Free Solo, but congrats anyways.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

I can't believe Vice beat Mary, Queen of Scots in Makeup and Hairstyling


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

All those bunnies


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm 0/4 in picks so far  But I can definitely see how BP wins in costume design.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Black panther won the award it deserved I think.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Lol @ Chadwick dressed in all black.


----------



## JFF (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I can't believe Vice beat Mary, Queen of Scots in Makeup and Hairstyling



Yea, a little strange


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

I felt embarrassed for the vice makeup and hairstyle people listing all the people they wanted to thank while being played off


----------



## JFF (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I'm 0/4 in picks so far  But I can definitely see how BP wins in costume design.



Remember the bet


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Another one for BP and I finally got a pick right!


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

Is this gonna be another mad max situation where they win all these production and makeup awards and not best picture


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

How is anyone surprised Regina King won? She was the favorite to win.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Is this gonna be another mad max situation where they win all these production and makeup awards and not best picture


Well...Mad Max didn't actually deserve best picture that year.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Is this gonna be another mad max situation where they win all these production and makeup awards and not best picture



I mean Black Panther winning is not impossible. Preferential Ballot makes it more likely honestly. Sure it might not be First on every list but how often is going to be worse then Fourth.

And the House of Mouse has power.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Is this gonna be another mad max situation where they win all these production and makeup awards and not best picture


Yes


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Roma won Cinematography because jt was in black and white


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Giving Roma awards is a big mistake. It shows how out of touch the academy is.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Dany looks hot.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

Roma has the advantage of Netflix.
Where when your bored you can surf the web or do shit on your phone.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

My parents have made it about an hour after three viewings.  Apparently Roma is incredibly boring.

It’s another Artist.  It will be an embarrassing pick three years from now!!!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Yikes...that was not good singing by Jennifer Hudson.



Skaddix said:


> Roma has the advantage of Netflix.
> Where when your bored you can surf the web or do shit on your phone.


I didn't know it was on Netflix, I saw it in a theater.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Yikes...that was not good singing by Jennifer Hudson.
> 
> 
> I didn't know it was on Netflix, I saw it in a theater.



??? Where the fuck do you live? NYC? LA? 

Its Netflix produced and on Netflix. But the first hour is super slow and boring. 
It gets unfair bonus points for being Black and White as well if you ask me.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Yikes...that was not good singing by Jennifer Hudson.
> 
> 
> I didn't know it was on Netflix, I saw it in a theater.


You are in the minority bro.

This was not a theatrical release.  Shouldn’t even be eligible.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

It was at an indie theater but they're everywhere, you just have to know where to look.


----------



## JFF (Feb 24, 2019)

BR for sound editing... it must be.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

A Quiet Place should have won Sound Editing for the first scene alone.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Quiet place should've won..sound editing is basically the core of the movie!


----------



## JFF (Feb 24, 2019)

As expected. You guys should watch BH.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> It was at an indie theater but they're everywhere, you just have to know where to look.


Laemmle Theatres are my go to for indie movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

AMC also is getting into the Indie film game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> As expected. You guys should watch BH.


Just finished it before the Oscars started...it was ok.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Bohemian Rhapsody is a crowd pleaser.  I’m pleased that they snagged a couple of awards.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

2 picks right for me now.  Sound mixing well deserves for BR.  The way they showed the eponymous song was great mixing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Bradley Cooper is about to get divorced.  Mark my words.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

I’m watching the Oscars at a bar surprisingly


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> It was at an indie theater but they're everywhere, you just have to know where to look.



Well sure but Indie Theatres are only in big cities.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

ROMAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

It occurs to me that tonight no White Person can win an Acting Oscar.

Its unlikely since I don't expect the Roma lead to win. But the other categories are likely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

I was offered two tickets to the Oscars.  $3000/ea.

I turned down that offer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I was offered two tickets to the Oscars.  $3000/ea.
> 
> I turned down that offer.


I bet you were also asked to take a trip to Mars with Elon Musk...something you also turned down.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I bet you were also asked to take a trip to Mars with Elon Musk...something you also turned down.


Nope.

Tickets to the world premiere for Captain Marvel were also overpriced.  I turned those down.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

I subscribe to Average Socialite.  So I’m in the mix for big events.

I’m willing to pay a lot for the next Spider-man.  I will let you guys know if it works out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

If only other Black people understood how much influence we have...we seriously bullshitted Black Panther into a best picture nomination.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

The Hate u Give is way better than Black Panther.


----------



## JFF (Feb 24, 2019)

Ha -- right :WOW


----------



## JFF (Feb 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bradley Cooper is about to get divorced.  Mark my words.



Yea, I think so too


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

Well that was obvious.
Another W for Black People. That is Four Wins.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

Bonvoy!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Black people are really good at this acting thing.  They are able to win 100% of the awards with 20% of the opportunity.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

Did Laura Dern just name drop Miyazaki?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> Well sure but Indie Theatres are only in big cities.


False


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

This better be Spider Man.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

Did Pixar just ducking lose? finally


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

As expected spidey won. Glad they didn't shill to pixar.

A good chunk of these went how I expected.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

Rip Mirai


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

PIXAR and Disney lost!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Coraline’s revenge!


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

I mean Spider-man winning isn't really a lose for Disney. 

Yeah its Sony movie but Disney still cashes in on other fronts. A strong Spider-man IP is in Disney's best interests.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> I mean Spider-man winning isn't really a lose for Disney.
> 
> Yeah its Sony movie but Disney still cashes in on other fronts. A strong Spider-man IP is in Disney's best interests.


Other way around.

Sony lent Spider Man to Disney for Homecoming, Civil War, and Avengers.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Other way around.
> 
> Sony lent Spider Man to Disney for Homecoming, Civil War, and Avengers.



Sony owns the movie rights. And gets a cut of the merchandise. Disney still has plenty of reasons to want a strong Spider-man IP.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Martin got a new gangster movie coming?


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Martin got a new gangster movie coming?



Is that the Netflix one with the deaging tech?


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> Is that the Netflix one with the deaging tech?


Yes


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

Anyway Spider-verse deserved it best job of blending comics into animation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Spider Verse should have been nominated for best picture tbh.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

Fuck BAO

Didn’t like it


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

I had a feeling Bao would win.  I liked One Small Step and the one about the lady with dementia more though.

This category was much better last year.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> Is that the Netflix one with the deaging tech?



It's definitely coming on Netflix..so sure.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Did she just mention riding the Crimson Tide on TV?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

I’m just glad the Incredibles lost.  They put no effort into coming up with a compelling story!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

You know @Stunna is happy.  He might just go and hug an Asian girl


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Stunna only likes white girls.  He doesn’t bend in that respect.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

First Man, literally the worst film on this category, winning Best Visual Effects

This is why nobody is cheering for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

First fuckin man wow


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Oscar bait song incoming.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

First Man deserved Zero awards.  ZERO!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Oscar bait song incoming.


This has to be the front runner.

Props to Cooper.  This is the bravest performance of his career.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

Rocket Raccoon ain’t a bad singer


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Coopet


Are you implying he's like putty in Gaga's hand?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Rocket Raccoon ain’t a bad singer


I think he voice trained for this role for like 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

That chemistry feels a little real...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Bradley Cooper definitely getting a divorce.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

meh they got a young child she will get plenty of cash.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 24, 2019)

yo has my dude rocket lowkey been smashing lady gaga


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

I legit thought they were having a moment at the end when they looked into each other's eyes.  That was damn good acting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

I'd be fine with Mother or Skin


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Ritter looks good here


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Sweet I picked 4 right.  Both Mother and Skin were really, really good!  Mother because it was essentially a 2 person play on film and it the very ambiguous but heavily implied downer ending.  Skin because of...well yeah.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ritter looks good here


Jessica Jones?


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 24, 2019)

even when dressed up for the oscars jessica still looks like she hasn't showered for awhile for some reason.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Jessica Jones?


No. krysten ritter...but I understand how you may get those two confused..


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 24, 2019)

yep knicks and nuggets keeping the lakers playoff dreams alive.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

I didn't see Krysten Ritter, is she preggo?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Would be worth the wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Would be worth the wait!


Send Warren Beatty out there to give the award to the wrong movie!  That’s entertainment!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Wow, Spike Lee finally got an Oscar.  What is he saying that they are bleeping out?


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 24, 2019)

ayyy


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

I was wondering what he was gonna say, I think everybody saw this coming lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Damn nigguh..You can barely read your own notes?


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

Poor other screenplay guys not getting to say anything


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 24, 2019)

spike triggered a lot of people just now. love it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> spike triggered a lot of people just now. love it


How so?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Damn nigguh..You can barely read your own notes?


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

GG Ludwig. Really liked the soundtrack


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> How so?


Idk about world wide but i was just following a live thread and people were salty af


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Is Coogler even there tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Is Coogler even there tonight?


You fraud!  You wouldn’t even recognize him if you saw him.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Is Coogler even there tonight?


Yeah, he was in Wakanda garb


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Either Shallow or All the Stars


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Yup Shallow kind of had to win.  The song was made with the Oscars in mind.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

"Thank you Bradley (for the ring)"


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

I hope she sings in the next Bayonetta game


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Shallow stomped that vote tbh.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Irina was looking at his expression mighty hard during that


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

As long as they don’t give Roma any more awards; I would be happy with tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Btw Gaga only needs to do a play and win a Tony to have EGOT


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

They just showed Stan Lee and I got sad


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

Welp poor DC Fans no more holding their Oscar Win over Marvel. 

Marvel has got Three Ws.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

Lady Gaga is also single now, so anything can happen. I ship it


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Lady Gaga is also single now, so anything can happen. I ship it


Irina agrees to a polygamous relationship?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> Welp poor DC Fans no more holding their Oscar Win over Marvel.
> 
> Marvel has got Three Ws.


See what happens when you include minorities? Infinity war isn't winning shit.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> Welp poor DC Fans no more holding their Oscar Win over Marvel.
> 
> Marvel has got Three Ws.


Yeah the academy award winning suicide squad was a real tough L to swallow.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Rocketman is an Oscar Bait film as well.  Musicals are hot right now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Can't wait for Rocketman


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

DINA!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

People are gonna take this basic ass quote that's been said millions of times and run with it.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> See what happens when you include minorities? Infinity war isn't winning shit.



Hey come on Rhodey is still around... 

I am not opposed to focusing on the OG Avengers but if that is the plan don't half ass it by using Ant-man, Rocket and Captain Marvel. Nebula I let slide since she has personal beef with Thanos.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

I miss Gary Oldman playing in movies


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Need to watch Vice


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Need to watch Vice


The part they showed was good, it was at the end where he talks to the audience.  I don't even think it was scripted.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

We could have had Commissioner Gordon handing an Oscar to Batman


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Happy for Malek..

That was quite the kiss by his costar


----------



## Nataly (Feb 24, 2019)

I though Mortensen or Bale would win, but it was Malek


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Incredible how Brian May isn't balding at all.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I though Mortensen or Bale would win, but it was Malek



Again Malek was the favorite.

From Mr. Robot to Academy Award Winner. Talk about a comeup.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Need to watch Vice


I did. Don't.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I though Mortensen or Bale would win, but it was Malek


You haven’t been paying attention to the precursor awards.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Holy shit Malek is 37!



~Gesy~ said:


> Happy for Malek..
> 
> That was quite the kiss by his costar


Uh...yeah.  They're dating.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Vice is liberal think tank nonsense.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Bale got fat for nothing


----------



## Nataly (Feb 24, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> Again Malek was the favorite.
> 
> From Mr. Robot to Academy Award Winner. Talk about a comeup.





Rukia said:


> You haven’t been paying attention to the precursor awards.


True, I haven't been

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

That’s four Academy Awards for Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

I mean Live Aid was impressive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

I hope Pawlikowski wins Best Director


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

So happy for Rami. Recently finished mr robot season 3 and so excited for the final season


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> So happy for Rami. Recently finished mr robot season 3 and so excited for the final season


I thought that got canceled?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> I mean Live Aid was impressive.


The last 10 minutes of Bohemian Rhapsody were fucking great.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

This might be Glenn Close's last chance.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I thought that got canceled?



Nope Final Season.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> This might be Glenn Close's last chance.


The Favourite needs to win something.

No lifetime achievement awards!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

The wrong actress in The Favourite won.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

Rip Glenn


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Well that was unexpected


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Uh...yeah. They're dating.


Oh? Well done


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

Glenn Close to go on killing spree tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> The wrong actress in The Favourite won.


Favourite had two great supporting actress performances tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Nicholas Hoult should have been nominated.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

I think my 12th great grandfather Henry Adams would be appalled by tonight’s show.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 24, 2019)

What are predictions for the best movie winner?


----------



## JFF (Feb 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


> What are predictions for the best movie winner?



I think Roma. Through, I did not see it. My vote goes to Green Book.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


> What are predictions for the best movie winner?


Roma the heavy favorite.  I’m praying for the Favourite though.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

ROMAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

Black Panther or Bohemian Rhapsody funny enough.
I figure the Preferential Ballot decides this and those two are likely to end up top 4 on most lists.

Roma is the safe bet though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 24, 2019)

I am anticipating if the guesses are right


----------



## Id (Feb 24, 2019)

Let’s Go Black Panther!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

K no more for Roma plz


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

I hope Black Panther wins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Id (Feb 24, 2019)

Yalitza got cheated.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

BURAKKU PANSA


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Can never be mad at alfonso succeeding. Man made whats easily the best harry potter movie and one of the few sandra bullock movies i actually enjoyed.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

Also FUCK Bao


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Ayyy I'm already seeing "Black Panther is overrated " tweets brewing..

Sounds like nervousness to me :ho


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

Id said:


> Yalitza got cheated.



Aint no way a brand new actress is getting award when most of the voters are actors.
Maybe if she was a child actress. But as an adult Hell No.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ayyy I'm already seeing "Black Panther is overrated " tweets brewing..
> 
> Sounds like nervousness to me :ho



Any of Black Panther, Green Book or Bohemian Rhapsody win the salt will flow and it will be great fun.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

HERE WE GO


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Fuck me


----------



## Nataly (Feb 24, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> I think Roma. Through, I did not see it. My vote goes to Green Book.


And you are the winner, you got it right


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

Jesus Green Book? Wow


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Meh ok...


----------



## JFF (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Fuck me



Eat me 

As I said, its a good movie.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

Green Book is the classic pick for Hollywhite isn't it.

Driving Miss Daisy 2.0. About a Black Person teaching a White Person racism is BAD.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Fuck. And i was looking so forward to the massive salt


----------



## Id (Feb 24, 2019)

Black Panther got cheated


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

I mean shit I take anything over Green Book.


----------



## JFF (Feb 24, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> Green Book is the classic pick for Hollywhite isn't it.
> 
> Driving Miss Daisy 2.0. About a Black Person teaching a White Person racism is BAD.



I don't think so. I think it really got charm, there is alot chemistry.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> I don't think so. I think it really got charm, there is alot chemistry.



I mean the actors are great. My point is more the message is just what the old white voting block of the Academy likes.

Still who the fuck predicted Green Book?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

Welp this just means Avengers will have to win Best Picture next year. Right after Brie Larson wins Best Actress for Captain Marvel


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

Mbxx said:


>



Congrats. Congrats. Congrats.

Explain why you thought it would win? Did you really think it was the best picture?

CRASH HAS BEEN DETHRONED.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 24, 2019)

So one of the farrelly brothers won an oscar.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

The Green Book thread has less than 15 posts in it.


----------



## JFF (Feb 24, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> Congrats. Congrats. Congrats.
> 
> Explain why you thought it would win? Did you really think it was the best picture?
> 
> CRASH HAS BEEN DETHRONED.



Yes, I thought so (without having seen Roma). As I predicted the Male support role. MAHERSHALA ALI / VIGGO MORTENSEN really work well together. And the performance of Mahershala was outstanding (as I wrote before). Well, watch it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Didn't have a dog in this fight. I just wanted BP to win for the chaos it would've brought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Clever


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> Yes, I thought so (without having seen Roma). As I predicted the Male support role. MAHERSHALA ALI / VIGGO MORTENSEN really work well together. And the performance of Mahershala was outstanding (as I wrote before). Well, watch it



Yeah well we all knew Ali was winning. 

What is Ali in this year anyway? Can he got for the threepeat.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> The Green Book thread has less than 15 posts in it.


Well it wasn’t the best movie last year.  Lol.  Lucky to be nominated tbh.

It goes to show 2018 wasn’t great.  A movie like No Country for Old Men would have stomped this year.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> Yeah well we all knew Ali was winning.
> 
> What is Ali in this year anyway? Can he got for the threepeat.


Does anyone care about Moonlight in 2019?  I seriously want to know.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Didn't have a dog in this fight. I just wanted BP to win for the chaos it would've brought.


This. It would've been glorious.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

The first time I saw Ali was in the 4400 back in 2004...then the next time I saw him was in House of Cards in like 2015.  Since then he has won an Oscar, a SAG, and Golden Globe for Moonlight and now a Golden Globe, a BAFTA, and an Oscar for Green Book.  Mind you this is just since 2016.  

He burst back on the scene in a big way.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2019)

The best picture candidates in general was fairly weak this year.

The academy apparently only watched like...5 movies last year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> The first time I saw Ali was in the 4400 back in 2004...then the next time I saw him was in House of Cards in like 2015.  Since then he has won an Oscar, a SAG, and Golden Globe for Moonlight and now a Golden Globe, a BAFTA, and an Oscar for Green Book.  Mind you this is just since 2016.
> 
> He burst back on the scene in a big way.



Yeah I don't remember him before House of Cards either.
Damn he got House of Cards just in time. Wracked up the Rewards then came back to TV to save True Detective.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> The best picture candidates in general was fairly weak this year.
> 
> The academy apparently only watched like...5 movies last year.


You know how Hollywood has their favorites.

No Nolan, No Fincher, No Scorsese, No Aronofsky, No Tarantino.

Some of the big hitters took the year off.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2019)

I enjoyed the Oscars without a host. It's not necessary at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> The first time I saw Ali was in the 4400 back in 2004...then the next time I saw him was in House of Cards in like 2015.  Since then he has won an Oscar, a SAG, and Golden Globe for Moonlight and now a Golden Globe, a BAFTA, and an Oscar for Green Book.  Mind you this is just since 2016.
> 
> He burst back on the scene in a big way.


Damn 4400 takes me back. Didn't he get killed off by his fine ass daughter who aged over night or some shit? Always did want that 5th season


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> Damn 4400 takes me back. Didn't he get killed off by his fine ass daughter who aged over night or some shit? Always did want that 5th season


I don't remember her killing him but that sucks.  He was one of the more interesting characters on there.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 24, 2019)

This sums up Green Book.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I don't remember her killing him but that sucks.  He was one of the more interesting characters on there.


Yeah he was pretty good.

I miss that show. Low budget heroes before heroes was a thing but actually somewhat more consistent in quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Magnificent performance by her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 25, 2019)

lol

Bradley also came over Lady Gaga's house and ate some of her leftover pasta. I wanna try Lady Gaga's leftover pasta.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 25, 2019)

Irina: "Where did we go wrong Brad?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Dailymail has been talking about Irina and Bradley being on the outs for months!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 25, 2019)

Poor Irina, can't find her happiness despite having such a successful career


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 25, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Wow, Spike Lee finally got an Oscar.  What is he saying that they are bleeping out?


“Do not turn that motherfucking clock on!” apparently.

he was also mad at Green Book winning best picture.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Dailymail has been talking about Irina and Bradley being on the outs for months!



Well now we know why. Gaga a home wrecker shocking.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 25, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> “Do not turn that motherfucking clock on!” apparently.
> 
> he was also mad at Green Book winning best picture.



I would be too losing to driving miss daisy twice. SMFH.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 25, 2019)

mfw I just realized the guy who got Oscar this year directed *Dumb & Dumber* over 20 years ago


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2019)

Well, I guess Isle of Dogs losing over Spiderverse is the lesser evil. Still bullshit, though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> “Do not turn that motherfucking clock on!” apparently.
> 
> he was also mad at Green Book winning best picture.


From the reactions I've read-- a lot of people share that sentiment .


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 25, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> From the reactions I've read-- a lot of people share that sentiment .


definitely. Spike reportedly got up from his seat and walked towards the exit, but was stopped by ushers at the door lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 25, 2019)

Green Book is definitely better than BlackKKlansman but neither movie is gonna blow people's minds. Spike Lee should suck it up instead of bailing like a bitch. Guy peaked a long time ago.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 25, 2019)

Green Book was standard white savior bs.

It did have two great lead actors who carried it but my god Driving Miss Daisy did it better.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> Green Book was standard white savior bs.
> 
> It did have two great lead actors who carried it but my god Driving Miss Daisy did it better.


Tbf.  I haven’t seen it.  But why didn’t the Hate u Give get more respect?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> Green Book was standard white savior bs.
> 
> It did have two great lead actors who carried it but my god Driving Miss Daisy did it better.


Okay.  It sounds like another one of these:


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 25, 2019)

This sums it up. @Rukia


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Okay.  It sounds like another one of these:


Wait, am I not supposed to thank Emma Stone's character for giving black servants their voice?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 25, 2019)

White savior tropes exist but it's out of hand these days. Even over a decade ago with that last samurai, a movie about a self-hating white man disillusioned with white culture and white war, who finds new peace with samurai, adopts their culture and philosophies and tries to prove himself to them, ultimately fights for their cause and then devotes himself to honoring their memory, and the culture's like, _Pffft, white savior._ Okeydoke.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 25, 2019)

Rami Malek deserves all he gets and Mahershala.

Jesus Christ I haven't seen most of these films. Roma, Green Book, The Favourite.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

The Blind Side sucks.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 25, 2019)

I don't know if fashion has passed me by but most of them look ridiculous.

This is a fucking bed sheet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 25, 2019)

Honestly reminds me of a Shower Curtain quite frankly.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Kendall Jenner. Did you see her outfit?  She looked hot.  But it wasn’t really a dress.

Zoe Kravitz wore a bra as a top basically.  And she looked incredible!!

But it also makes me feel like an out of touch old man.  Because it doesn’t seem like good fashion.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 25, 2019)

I am a simple guy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2019)

No homo but it was actually a dude who wore the best dress of the night.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 25, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> No homo but it was actually a dude who wore the best dress of the night.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 25, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> No homo but it was actually a dude who wore the best dress of the night.


what a guy


----------



## Mider T (Feb 25, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> I don't know if fashion has passed me by but most of them look ridiculous.
> 
> This is a fucking bed sheet


Isn't that Ingrid from Crazy Rich Asians?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2019)

My man killed the game for both genders and you know it!


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 25, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> My man killed the game for both genders and you know it!


Ok


----------



## Mider T (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 26, 2019)

*Disney: *Black Panther isn't getting anything worthwhile at the Oscars and the Pop Culture Nomination thing got shafted like the retarded idea it was. What do we do?
*
Oscars: *They dressed kinda nice?

*Disney:* WAKANDA FOREVER. WE HUMBLY ACCEPT THESE LEFTOVER OSCARS OVER OTHER MOVIES WITHOUT GARBAGE CGI ALL OVER THE PLACE.

I don't know why capeshit keeps being legitimized enough for the Oscars.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 26, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Isn't that Ingrid from Crazy Rich Asians?


----------



## Stringer (Feb 26, 2019)

@~Gesy~ finally decided to show his true colors in this thread, how disgusting 

I was able to unearth this post you made in the bathhouse:


when paired with past transgressions it really paints the whole picture, you morphed into some type of supine protoplasmic transpedofluid organism


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2019)

Stringer said:


> @~Gesy~ finally decided to show his true colors in this thread, how disgusting
> 
> I was able to unearth this post you made in the bathhouse:
> 
> ...


Tbh I scare myself sometimes


----------



## Stringer (Feb 26, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Tbh I scare myself sometimes


god I hope so, but somehow you still manage to be likable 

I might refer to you as Gyselle from now though


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 26, 2019)

Of course Gesy would be eyeballing Billy Porter whereas I just stopped for a second to look at him like  then scrolled down to check out any hot babes that'd catch my attention


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2019)

Pocalypse said:


> Of course Gesy would be eyeballing Billy Porter whereas I just stopped for a second to look at him like  then scrolled down to check out any hot babes that'd catch my attention


He was getting far more attention than the babes so it was hard to miss .


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 3, 2019)

Just saw Vice and I liked Christian Bale's performance, but I think Rami Malek’s was a little more open and welcoming whereas in Vice Bale had to always carry Chinney in a secretive way that you don’t know all the time what is going through him, plus the movie itself can be a little slow at times in some parts because it’s synchronized with his character. And Rami Malek's character is a more relatable and worth cheering for.

So can’t complain with the decision in the end. It was a good Best Actor race in the end from all sides. Now I just gotta find The Favourite to see how Olivia Colman was in it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2019)

Desus and Mero went HAM on Green Book!


----------

